# Anyone hunt out of a Summit climber?



## 730waters (Oct 11, 2010)

Just wondering how easy the Summit Climbers (surround type) are to bowhunt out of with a Longbow??? My bow is 66 inches long.


----------



## Silver Mallard (Oct 11, 2010)

Not easy. you have to really cant your bow to get the limbs to clear. You still have to lean your body in oder to maintain form, thereby introducing another factor. I can be done, you just need to practice out of it before trying it on a live critter.


----------



## ngabowhunter (Oct 11, 2010)

What kinda summit ya got? I have the revolution and I took the "foot rest" off of the top section. It now has an open front that doesn't get in the way of me shooting. As long as I position my stand correctly. I also try to put the top section down as low as possibe. This makes it hard to stand up when seated, but I usually try to stand as much as possible anyways.


----------



## stick-n-string (Oct 11, 2010)

I have the summit viper and have no problems at all. I just position the stand were the top rail is at my knees that way when I stand to shoot it is out of the way.


----------



## Troy Butler (Oct 11, 2010)

I have the summit bush master open on the front and no problem.


----------



## belle&bows (Oct 11, 2010)

I hunt out of a viper when not in one of my lockons without any problems. Just position the seat a little lower and the bar is out of the way.


----------



## Glenn (Oct 11, 2010)

I hunt out of an open front Bushmaster with no problem also....


----------



## Apex Predator (Oct 11, 2010)

I thought the razor had too much hardware on the top section, so I moved to an open shot top.  Now I'm liking it!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Oct 11, 2010)

I hunt out of a razor. Not too shabby for a sit and climb stand. It gets a bit annoying lowering and raising the top rail; however, I've gotten a little too old and sorry to be messing with a hand climber.


----------



## Dennis (Oct 11, 2010)

I use a viper, Sew the seat straps tight so the seat is the same height as the rail so you can keep it low and that will help a bunch


----------



## Badddwithabow (Oct 11, 2010)

wow barry i loved that stand... of course not as much as i love my lone wolf lol....


----------



## OconeeDan (Oct 11, 2010)

What Dennis said, x2.  He meant raising the seat, keeping the rail low.  And keep the top section as close to the bottom section as you can.  It is harder to stand up in for older people, but when you stand up, the treestand is pretty much out of the way enough for you to cope with it.
Dan


----------



## Barry Duggan (Oct 11, 2010)

Badddwithabow said:


> wow barry i loved that stand... of course not as much as i love my lone wolf lol....



Oh, I like it, but I just had to tote it a little too far today to be excited.


----------



## LongBow01 (Oct 11, 2010)

I have an API that has the wrap around top rail. I have to sit pretty low so its not in the was when I stand up. And its way to heavy  I would rather have a lock on I think...


----------



## LanceColeman (Oct 11, 2010)

I should from a summit open shot or a summit razor. I use 62" recurves and 66" longbows.. I have no issues providing a set the stand right.


----------



## Hoyt (Oct 11, 2010)

I have one climber with rail all the way around...Equalizer, and I don't like it with my 64" recurve. Hunted out of it today. Even when I set the seat real low I can't shoot across the rail. Have to be sure I got my bottom limb on the outside of the rail. Can't shoot behind me either. I love the stand for gun hunting but will use my Open Shot.  Lone Wolf Hand Climber and another Summit I got thats open in front for hunting with my recurve from now on.


----------



## 730waters (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks for the input everyone! I was thinking of the Viper when I looked at one a friend of mine had. I have had the old Bushmaster and the climbing was difficult because the seat was permanently attached (rivited straps) and I could not slide it far enough back to climb comfortably. I noticed the New Bushmaster has a flip up type seat that would make the stand much easier to use.  You can get closer to the tree. I push down on the arms of the hand climber instead of pulling my self up so if you get closer in and above your foot piece it makes it easier. I was actually inclining toward the New Bushmaster also and it looks like you helped to make my mind up of the two choices! The Viper would be great for muzzleloader, gun, etc.
D.


----------



## 730waters (Oct 12, 2010)

Another question: Do any of you who own the Bushmaster have trouble with the light hand climber (top portion) of the stand sliding down the tree when you remove your weight to stand up? The old one I had felt really light and when I got up the tree and turned around to sit I placed my hand on the rail of the seat and it wanted to try to go around the tree with me.  I was thinking of a ratchet strap to keep it totally secure. I think this would be the ultimate portable  longbow stand for getting way back in the mountains.
Thanks,
D.


----------



## Necedah (Oct 12, 2010)

I use a Summit Viper, and I bought a ratchet strap that I use to lock the top bar to the tree with. I set the top bar so it hits me just above the knees and with the ratchet strap tightened up it is rock solid. I can than use the bar to lean on to get better position for the shot.

Dave


----------



## Silver Mallard (Oct 12, 2010)

I never could get the bar low enough in my summit without hitting my knees.(wish I was a litle bit shorter so my knees woudn't hit.) Now I just have to cant the bow pretty hard in order to shoot.


----------



## Hoyt (Oct 12, 2010)

I took two snap buckles off an old bandoleer vest and installed straps on my Summit Open Shot like the Lone Wolf Hand Climber and Equalizer stand have. They go from the top section to the bottom section and you just pull them down tight to bind the top section in.

On my other Summit the one with open front, I use a small dia. rope that is tied to the bottom section to wrap around the top section side rail and pull the top down tight to bind top section  into the tree.


----------



## LanceColeman (Oct 12, 2010)

I have a strap that came with my open shot deluxe. it's what I use to strap it to the tree (as per their instructions) to keep it from bumpin and falling down.

As far as the "BAR" on my razor goes?? itsa simple thing people..... it's an adjustable (raise or lower) bar. Ya either sit the top and bottom close and stand up and lower the bar (almost to yer ankles) to shoot) or you adjust the top and bottom far apart and leave the bar up, lean on to it and have it up slightly above your belt line and shoot.

If I'm hunting low?? I'll leave it up and high because my angles not bad. If I'm hunting high?? I'll adjust it where it drops down around my ankles so I can aim down at a steeper angle.


----------



## 730waters (Oct 13, 2010)

I would like to get the new Bushmaster before this Friday for the last day of Archery hunting on Lake Russell WMA.  But, I guess I will take my Buckshot big shot stand ,  it is pretty heavy and takes a while to put on the tree and put back together properly . Overall when you get it on the tree, you can't beat it for bowhunting out of. The seat portion goes on the upper arms of the stand and with the rail below your knees your legs are barely bent while sitting and the longbow is no problem to shoot. Just TOO heavy to carry 3 miles back!!! Thanks all for the comments and it did help me make up my mind.
D.


----------



## BigJim Bow (Oct 14, 2010)

I hunt out of a summit Goliath. It is a xtra large stand. I havn't made any adjustments to it and I love it. I also shoot a 64" bow.
When I get in my stand, I set the rail rather high so it is easier for me to stand to shoot. Since I'm shooting down, it is easier to just lean forward and I will often lean against the rail if need be. This also keeps me in my stand when I fall asleep :0)
BigJim


----------



## Augustabowhunter (Oct 14, 2010)

I have had a viper for years and loved it with my compound bow. Since I move to a recurve about 2 years ago I am no longer in love with it. I just bought a new bushmaster and I should have it by mail in about 2 days. I hope to try it this weekend and will let yall no what I think.


----------

